
Ask HN: War rooms? - raykanani99
What&#x27;s your experience with war rooms? Does your team have one? Do you find them useful? Best practices? etc
======
dijit
We use warrooms when launching games.

Good idea, have a wall of dashbooards, ensure you have at least one person of
every competency in the room (in our case; AI programmer, Network Programmer,
DBA etc;) And also have 1-2 communication folk, someone technical who's job it
is to communicate with the management layer, and the management layer to
shuffle information from Frontline/Support back and forth.

This fragmented communication stream from frontline needs to be collated and
sorted, do not waste engineer time with it, you will spend too much critical
time there.

------
usgroup
Debating the same thing at the moment in a company I'm working with.

Thinking about it as a way of resolving coordination problems and politics.

I.e everyone in the same room. No input from outside of the room except by
designated communicators . No email , slack, Skype, etc. One board, goals for
the week and the day and just work and conflict resolution all day long. No
small talk.

Coffee, tea , doughnuts, noise cancelling head phones , sandwiches .

~~~
wayn3
sounds healthy.

